# Bought a Davis 801 front loader but its missing the mounting brackets for my 801 ford



## myridge (Dec 23, 2012)

I picked up a Davis front loader for scrap value today and It has great cylinders and controls but is missing the shaft to connect to my crank and the mounting brackets to fit my ford 801 series. It came off an 8N Does anyone have one they could take pictures of the front and ream mounts so I can fab some. it looks like I can buy the crank shaft mount on ebay. I couldn't let it get scrapped it was in too good of shape for that...


----------

